
Amazon created the expectation of 2-day shipping. Now it needs to scale back - juokaz
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2019/4/23/18508093/amazon-prime-two-day-shipping
======
turtlebits
Every time Amazon threads pop up, there are always complaints about delivery.

Maybe it's because I live in the greater Seattle area, but in my 10+ years of
having Prime, I can only count a handful of times where my shipment arrived
late, and I've always been refunded a month of prime from CS.

------
privateSFacct
Just as a note that market I am in seems to have lots more free ONE day
delivery. I don't even get why they advertise that - you used to be able to
pay $3.99 or something for one day, now its free? And also in an amazon now
delivery zone which goes even faster.

Amazon just did a deal for something like another 20 Boeing 767's. I'm very
surprised to hear they are pulling back from 2 day / prime. My experience is
they are going the other way.

~~~
Iggy173
I wonder if they're trying to do something like drive traffic to certain
products which they can ensure they have in abundance? That way they don't
have to ship your favorite color flash drive halfway across the country
overnight, they can just ship a pallet of them to your city and suggest you
buy that one instead.

------
bob_theslob646
This article is a joke. They are the only company reporting on something,
without providing any evidence of them publicly stating that they are pulling
back their prime delivery initiative, especially when in their quarterly
earnings they state this :

> January 31, 2019 at 4:01 PM EST Amazon Air launched a new gateway operation,
> in Riverside, CA and announced three additional gateway operations that will
> launch in 2019: Wilmington, OH; Alliance, TX; and Rockford, IL. Amazon Air
> provides gateway operations – onsite airport facilities to load, unload, and
> sort packages – at over 20 airports, making two-day shipping possible almost
> anywhere in the U.S." [2]

Do not waste your time.

Did amazon publicly state that they are moving away from 2-day shipping?

The only thing I can find is information related to their Amazon Day. [1]

[1]([https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=17928921011](https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=17928921011))
[2]([https://ir.aboutamazon.com/news-releases/news-release-
detail...](https://ir.aboutamazon.com/news-releases/news-release-
details/amazoncom-announces-fourth-quarter-sales-20-724-billion))

~~~
nixgeek
It certainly _feels_ like I’ve had more Prime orders not show up in 2 days,
when viewing the last 6 months, vs. those before that.

As a household we do about 400 orders a year on Amazon with a couple spikes
around e.g. Christmas, but a consistent baseline of at least 20-25 monthly.

There’s a CSV you can pull which shows all the orders you’ve ever made, on
what date, the cost, etc. I can’t recall if it logs a date for when it was
delivered. Will have to look later.

~~~
bob_theslob646
Not sure if you saw this, but :

[https://qz.com/1605167/amazon-to-make-free-one-day-
shipping-...](https://qz.com/1605167/amazon-to-make-free-one-day-shipping-
standard-on-prime/)

